# Old house... To Ridge vent it or not?



## LST (Jun 20, 2021)

Recommendation please: See photos, I have a 1969 colonial in NJ. One contractor wants to close my passive roof vents, and just keep gable vents and attic fan. Another wants to install cobra snow country ridge vent, close passive & gable vents and keep attic fan. Which would be be the best for my home? I do not have a very steep pitch.

Thank you, Lorraine


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

If your soffit is vented and the air has a clear path from there to the attic space, go with the ridge vent.


----------



## LST (Jun 20, 2021)

roofermann said:


> If your soffit is vented and the air has a clear path from there to the attic space, go with the ridge vent.


Yes I do have ventilated soffits and the underside of roof in the attic is not insulated.. The floor of the attic is insulated. Do you have any suggestions for the other vents? if I put a ridge vent on should I close up the gable ends? Should I keep the attic fan? Thanks again, Lorraine


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Close off the gable vents and keep the fan if it's controlled by a thermostat (in summer) or a humidistat (in winter).


----------

